# Let's See Your Kitty Cats



## Jill (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to see our forum member's cats! These are the cats that Harvey and I are daddy and mommy to






First is Keeper, who we've had since he was a kitten and he's a huge Maine Coon. He's about 10 now:











Then there's Paisley who is 2yo. We adopted her from the shelter's window at Petsmart. She's a medium hair dilute calico and VERY playful and sweet. Paisley is little, weighing only about 5 pounds. She and Keeper are BFF's, and she is our dogs' favorite cat:











And last but not least (she's a big girl) is Sookie. Sookie is a 2yo Maine Coon we adopted from the shelter's window at Petsmart. When I walked by, she reached out like to play with her paws and had all these big tufts of fur inbetween her toes. Just too cute and friendly not to give a chance. She and I are really attached to each other now. I've since learned black cats are the least likely to be adopted but what first struck me when I looked at Sookie is how beautiful she is (at least to me). Her coat is just pitch black and her eyes look like jewels. I thought she was the prettiest cat I'd ever seen:











*Let's see your feline family members!*


----------



## Reble (Jan 16, 2011)

Jill, love the acrobat cat..

Here is Nemo, is our barn cat, but as you see he scoots in the house at least once a day.. Asked hubby where Nemo is, and he said in the rec room, scooted in again.. so went down to see, and was just getting up from a nap on our pool table.. Such a nice barn cat..



Just taken a few minutes ago...


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Jan 16, 2011)

This is Hobbz. (XMat #FAIL, btw - it was supposed to keep him OFF my new leather sofa)






Harley Quinn as a kitten... I don't have an updated pic on this pc:


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2011)

Such Beautiful cats everyone has!

Hobbz, is impressive he likes to lay on a bed of nails, I know how ouchy those mats are! Silly kitty.

This is Nari, she is a Main Coon.






Mia,, doing what she loves.






Mia is also the model to many of my paintings.






And Sadie... All are fixed and I got them from either the local shelter or rescue.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 16, 2011)

*Everyone has so many beautiful kitties!!!! *

I only have one cat..I adopted her when I was 8..I'm now 17. She is my baby 



 Her name is "Pumpkin" yes I do realize she is black and white.



 I was young and when I went to pick out a kitten at the shelter I had my heart set on getting an orange cat and naming it Pumpkin. But I fell in love with a beautiful little black and white kitten. Somehow the name stuck. So now here is "Pumpkin" a healthy 10yr American Shorthair. I do however plan on adopted another kitten sometime...this time getting an orange one and naming it Oreo 





 

This is one of my favorite pictures I have taken...and it's my favorite of her. 

Here she is *"Bird Watching"*






And this pic shows you just how smart my girl is...here she is with her reading glasses on reading her favorite book


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

Ohhhh such beautiful kitties.

We have a few. Flatbroke have you tried softpaws? They'd save that leather sofa of some scratches.

May I ask, wat kind of cat is Harley Quinn?

The colors look like Siamese yet the body so elegant doesn't look like Siamese.

Will try taking pictures of ours in a few days. We have several


----------



## jayne (Jan 16, 2011)

First, we have Jake, the main hunter kitty on our farm. He is 14 years old. He is kind of shy for pictures, but he looks just like Jill's keeper.






Then there's Katie Kitty, who is 13 years old. She is such a good cat in that she wants to be wherever we are all the time. She is a great barn cleaner supervisor as well as a lap warmer every time one of us sits down. She not much of a mouser, but she takes her lap sitting duties very seriously. Here she is being silly outside.






Both are pound kitties. I would LOVE to have a barn kitty, but I want one to show up here who is savvy to the things that are in our neighborhood, rather than just go get another one at the pound, so I keep waiting. Who ever heard of a barn that didn't have excess cats show up? I've been waiting 5 years!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 16, 2011)

Flatbroke Farms said:


> This is Hobbz. (XMat #FAIL, btw - it was supposed to keep him OFF my new leather sofa)


Oh my goodness Tara, I love this picture



That is just hilarious. We haven't had problems with any of our three cats clawing the furniture, but they are offered a sisal rope pole and a cardboard floor thingy specifically for them to scratch and we put a little bit of catnip on those every so often. It satisfies their urges and they don't claw the leather or anything, there are just a very few small scratches from when they race across the furniture when they play. I also keep their claws trimmed a little bit with nail clippers, just to take the sharpest part off.






Above is "Jax" (calico rescued at six weeks old as a feral caught) and "Moto" (blue cream tortie rescued from shelter)... the calico is the crazy one and the blue cream is sweet, cuddly, and lazy






Above is "Am" (older lady who didn't want to be a barn cat any more, she wanted the spoiled life, had a brother named "Si"). Our cats are indoor cats and sleep on our beds all day long.

I love my kitties!

Andrea


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are my cats. They both came from the shelter I work at.

Kona






Coopurr






And our Barn Cat Midnight who we found


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Jan 16, 2011)

Harley Quinn is a papered siamese - a seal point. That photo was taken when she was young, but she's darkened up in the body since then. I've had seal points since I was a little girl and I can't imagine not having one in the house!

As for Hobbz, he's such a strange cat. He sleeps on those stupid mats all the time now. I have used Soft Paws before and they work well, but are a pain in the butt to keep up with. Fortunately they don't claw or scratch the sofas but when they jump up on them, their claws tend to pierce the leather and leave tiny holes that no one but me could possibly notice. But *I* do notice it! And it drives me nuts.

Everyone has gorgeous kitties!!! Love them all.


----------



## candycar (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL! This will take more than one post! I love everyones Kitties. What a beautiful mix!

INSIDE KITTIES (with outside enclosure)

CupCake and Zephyr






Girl Baby






Sneakers


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a kitten that I got from my friend. She's a vet tech and had this kitten and another at the clinic after they were found at aroudn 3 weeks of age. She is super super sweet...so I had to keep her



Tabitha is now a barn kitty that keeps our other barn cat, Blackie, company. Blackie



's her like crazy. Tabitha loves Lexus and sleeps in her stall with her










Seth (one of Jasmine's kittens from her last litter...now owned by a client)






Seamus is our year old registered mitted chocolate point Ragdoll stud










Casey is our 5 year old flame point Himalayan. He's such a laid-back, happy cat. He's so used to seeing cats and kittens come and go. He's a great playmate for the kittens




















We also own two Ragdoll females. Jenna is a seal point and Jasmine is a mitted seal point. I don't have any pics of them, though. So, altogether, our cat family consists of Blackie, Tabitha, Casey, Seamus, Jenna, and Jasmine


----------



## candycar (Jan 17, 2011)

Continued

OUTSIDE KITTIES (locked in the garage at night)

ButterScotch






Brownie






Poppy






TomTom (one of our 2 come&go toms)






We lost one of the outside kitties to feline leukemia this year. RIP Riffle


----------



## Ashley (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are the inside cats. There are way to many outside cats to take pics, nor can I get that close.

First is Jerry,I got him a few summers agoa after he was stuffed in a tiny crate, under a table where their was no breeze in almost 100 degree heat. An he was in there with his long black haired brother. He looked next to dead when I got him. HE is an indoor outdoor cat.






HEre is JR. He is almost 6 months, and I am counting down the days till he goes in and gets fixed. That will be a happy day!






This is Patty. She is about 5 years old, indoor out door cat. Best hunter we have. She pretty much hides out in the basement when in the house. She likes to sleep in the chair that is fairly close to the wood stove.She is also the one the neighbor threats to kill because she goes over there, yet he feeds her and lets her in his house.






And last but not least here is Sami. She is 5 months and also counting down the days to getting fixed. Her mom disappeared when she was about a month old. We finished bottle feeding her and she has stayed here. She is my annoying sucker.


----------



## Jill (Jan 17, 2011)

The LB folks have such nice cats


----------



## anoki (Jan 17, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Casey is our 5 year old flame point Himalayan. He's such a laid-back, happy cat. He's so used to seeing cats and kittens come and go. He's a great playmate for the kittens


I



:wub



:wub Casey!!!

Here's my gang:

Buster (with Moxie)-who I rescued from a horse barn about 10 years ago now. He's an indoor/outdoor cat...he thinks he's one of the corgis....





Misfit a 3 year old Himalayan/Ragdoll cross that I got from Matt, who was raised with a litter of corgis. She is strictly an indoor cat and fights with the outside cats through the glass patio door!! It's hilarious!





And then the two partners in crime...Sparta & Ike (aka Peaches). Sparta is just over a year old, and Ike is just under a year old. Both were found in our barn, and are related.....somehow. They play with each other (and Misfit too) like crazy and sound like a herd of elephants running through the house





Sparta checking out Christmas ornaments





Ike helping decorate the tree





Plus several outside/barn cats.....

~kathryn


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, Kathryn



Casey is our little baby, for sure



Misfit looks great! So pretty. Loving everyone's cat pics


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2011)

I love seeing everyones adorable cats and looks like quite a few are characters!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

This is Bosco






And Peanut











I call them Brothers from other mothers






I love them both very much and could not imagine my life with out them. Bosco is 7 and Peanitty bitty is 4. Bosco wakes me up EVERY morning at exactly 6:30am to get some food, no matter what! Pea loves to snuggle! He's on my lap right now as I type!! LOL! I adore them!

Matt, I LOVE Casey


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 17, 2011)

This is our kitty Muffin! Im not sure which breed she is as she was a amish kitty. She is a year old. Indoor kitty.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 18, 2011)

_Presently we have several cats right now but these are our indoor cats....._

_ _

_This is "Cougar" my favorite cat. He's a little prissy 12 year old Scottish Fold. I just love him to death and call fondly call him "Mr Touge". _

_ _







_ _

_This is my other indoor cat "Miss Channel" who's 10 years old. Everyone that ever sees her comments on how fat she is and I always say she's not fat she just has a little head. _

_ _


----------



## anoki (Jan 18, 2011)

Allure Ranch said:


> This is my other indoor cat "Miss Channel" who's 10 years old. Everyone that ever sees her comments on how fat she is and I always say she's not fat she just has a little head.


I know someone else who has a cat similarly shaped to yours



and she says the exact same thing!!!



 too funny.....

~kathryn


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 18, 2011)

anoki said:


> I know someone else who has a cat similarly shaped to yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_That is funny.... Ha!_


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 18, 2011)

This is my other indoor cat "Miss Channel" who's 10 years old. Everyone that ever sees her comments on how fat she is and I always say *she's not fat she just has a little head*.

Thats the best!!





I love everyones kitty pictures! It's fun to see!


----------

